# Rod splits?



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

What is the split on the 11' 2-5, thanks.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I think all Tommy's rods are 50/50


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Yes, 50/50.

Tommy


----------

